# Monogamous? Or just mate for life?



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

I thought that I had read that pigeons mate for life. However, watching my veranda pigeons, I have seen the male 'cheat'. He was mating with one female on a fairly regular basis, but then started mating with a different one, and then he started chasing the first byrd (excuse the pun!) off. He and the second female had babies that spring. Is this normal, or is he just a particularly naughty boy??? I am wondering if maybe they just mated for life, but weren't necessarily monogamous during their season away from each other...?


----------



## mike_m453 (Apr 13, 2003)

Pigeons dont mate for life at all.They have such strong reproduction and will mate with more than one pigeon.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

While they will normally stay a couple, I've had several that, for reasons known only to them, have split up and found new mates. Sometimes I wish they could explain why, I have one male who still chases his former mate around every time he sees her, trying to impress her. It doesn't work though. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## Jedi8128 (Jun 5, 2003)

PidgePidge,

My observations (don't wanna sound too clinical, but there you go) seem to amount to the same thing, Skynyrd has been hanging out with another chest puffing head nodding bird... I'm almost certain the new clutch doesn't belong to Lynyrd as I haven't seen him roosting on 'em... Still, he's coming back with food for Lil'T and once, Skynyrd pecked him on the head...


----------

